# industria extractiva



## vtp83

Hola a todos, 

Necesito buscar artículos en inglés sobre la industria extractiva de petroleo, pero no se como se dice esta industria en inglés, así que se me hace muy dificil encontrarlos.

Could anybody, please, tell me what is the English equivalent of this industry??


Thanks a lot


----------



## vicdark

Prueba "petroleum industry" o "oil production". Suerte.


----------



## cirrus

vicdark said:


> Prueba "petroleum industry" o "oil production". Suerte.


I wouldn't say either of those myself. Petrol is the product. Oil isn't produced but extracted - it is the raw material.

If you wanted a word to express it, I would go for the "oil industry". This covers the whole process from exploration through exploitation, refinement and sales.


----------



## vtp83

Thank you vicdark and cirrus!!
Also about this topic, do you know the Spanish equivalent for drill string, kelly drive and produced waters??

According to wikipedia "*drill string* in an oil rig is the column, or string, of drill pipe with attached tool joints that transmits fluid and rotational power from the kelly drive or top drive to the drill collars and bit"

Do you know the translations of the words in red???

I'm studying all this vocab cause I'm going to participate in a seminar about the oil industry.

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## cirrus

Acaso este glosario te sirva.


----------



## vtp83

Cirrus, no pude abrir el link. Podrías enviarmelo de nuevo por favor.

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## vicdark

drill string = sarta de perforación

kelly drive =  impulsor kelly

produced water = agua producida 

Casi siempre el petróleo sale del pozo mezclado con otros fluidos como ser gas natural (gas asociado) y agua, que deben separarse en la superficie antes de enviar el crudo a la refineria. El gas se quema en el sitio, se reinyecta en el yacimiento o se depura para su posterior aprovechamiento.  El agua generalmente se descarta, pero a veces también se reinyecta en el yacimiento para ayudar a mantener la presión del mismo.


----------



## vtp83

Vidrack, your explanation couldn't have been better!!! ) Thank you very much!!!


----------



## cirrus

Vicdark has pointed out to me that there is a difference in BE and AE usage. For the sake of clarity I have posted it below.

_"What you call "petrol', we know as "gasoline".
For us "petroleum" and "oil" are synonims.

You are grammatically correct in stating that oil is extracted, not produced. However, a Google search for "oil production" produces over 76 million entries. A search for "oil exploitation" in Google brings out only sites about 'oil exploration."

_  This makes sense too - after all we talk about OPEC (oil producing and exporting countries) rather than OEEC.


----------



## vtp83

This is very explanatory, thanks a lot to all of you. You've been very helpful.

Happy Saint Valentine's )


----------



## Gabita

cirrus said:


> This makes sense too - after all we talk about OPEC (oil producing and exporting countries) rather than OEEC.



OPEC stands for Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries


----------

